# PPD Bite Suits



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

There is a big difference in bite suits and the type of dogs that work on them. We are currently using a ROCA suit. It gives a better feel to the dogs than a Ray Allen, but it isn't a French Ring suit. I am looking for something else. Does anyone use a suit for PPD training? Any suggestions? US or Dutch brands welcome.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Never decoyed in a better suit than the Demanet..... we have a Roca and I don't care for it.. the construction is inconsistent.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been told the same about that suit. How much and is is constructed of different weights for the shoulders and back?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I've been told the same about that suit. How much and is is constructed of different weights for the shoulders and back?


I think they run about $1,500 Not sure about different weights or materials for the bite areas. I like the durability, flexibility.. and the fact i don't look like I got beat up after I wear them!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Demanet is available in different classes (trial, semi training and training), and each class of suit has different levels of padding in bite-specific regions. Common places that you will be bitten will have some extra padding. But I reccomend the neoprene sleeves to wear under the suit, because with a Semi-Training Demanet suit, you will feel everything.

They also have a hidden-suit if you are a massochist.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Anyone worn or heard of leather bite suits before? 




Andy.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

KNPV suits are made of leather covered in Jute. They hurt.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The ROCA suit the we use is OK but on leg bites I'm beat to death. I do use a neo sleeve for all bite work and that helps. The ROCA really isn't designed for arm bites and I know you can get it in a 4/4 construction. I have seen the Ray Allen suits and it is like wearing concrete and the dogs hate it. A true French Ring trial suit is like wearing sleep wear. I plan to decoy for quite a while and need a fast suit and protection. Thanks all.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Get semi-training pants and a training weight jacket with the neoprene sleeves from Demanet, make sure you get the Street Cut not the Kimono style jacket.

Every US made suit I've worn makes me feel like the michelin man. Ray Allen included.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a Belgian suit and love it. And take mikes suggestion and where the neoprene sleeves under it, they help, you'll still get bruised up and can fell it but its better than not having anything. Id rather feel more and have more mobility and to not feel and be stiff as a board and not be able to maneuver.


----------

